# Rotting Flesh Radio #235: Haunt Apps, News, Jon Bernthal Stops In...



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF MAY 13, 2011 SHOW #235*
*
LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS*
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_5_13_2011.mp3
or
*SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES*
http://www.itunes.com
*SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE*
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP - Search (RFRApp)
*
*THIS WEEK'S SHOW NOTES:*
Alright Deadites we are back from the grave once again and this week we have a treat for you. This weeks morbid installment is jam packed as we welcome a variety of guests this week including JON BERNTHAL from The Walking Dead, CATHERINE MARY STEWART from The Night of the Comet, Charles Terry from HAUNT APPS, FRIGHT NIGHT FILM FEST and more as they all stop in and talk with Rotting Flesh Radio!

In addition we have RFR Casket Crew's Storm back with In A Haunt Minute and the Unknown SCare Actor with Haunt Fears.

This week in Haunt Industry News we have information covering Zombie Manor Haunted House, Moxley Manor, Chicago Zombie Prom, Hauntstock, Canadian Haunters Convention, West Coast Haunters Convention, CFX, Great Lakes Fright Fest, East Coast Haunt Club, Pennhurst Asylum, Drumheller Castle, Halloween Shooting Victim update, Universal Studios Orlando City Walk, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Zombie Cupcakes, Zillycakes, National Zombie Month, Gore Galore, Nethercraft, Fort Worth Museum of History, Dark Imaginings, Gusiness Book of World Records, Angel Wrestling Masks Record, Zombie Jerky, Pirate Costumes, On Stranger Tides, Spirit Halloween, Fright Catalog, Trick or Treat Studios, Army of Darkness Smart Phone Game, Butch Patrick, Cleveland Movie Making, Horrorhound Weekend, Fright night Film Fest, Pet Semetery, Miko Hughes, John Carpenter, Comicpalooza, The Darkness Movie, and more.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR*
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link: http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_5_13_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)

*PAST SHOWS AVAILABLE ON OUR HOMEPAGE:* http://rfrpodcast.com


----------

